# October 2007 Pool #3 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . jovenhut

cigar_040.......
field.......
tedrodgerscpa.....
MeNimbus..........
scrapiron.........
maddman.............
reggiebuckeye....
jovenhut........
chippewastud79&#8230;...
Smoked...........
VegasSmoker...
woops........
CareP.......
tech-ninja........


----------



## woops

Congrats Jovenhut! :ss


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Congrats Jovenhut!


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Congrats on the win!


----------



## Smoked

Congrats bro.


----------



## CareP

Congrats on the win this month! Package out soon with an addy post or a PM.


----------



## cigar_040

Congratulations JH !!


----------



## gocowboys

Way to go! Congrats.


----------



## jovenhut

Thanks guys I am truely a lucky boy.. Early Christmas Presents.

cigar_040
field
tedrodgerscpa
MeNimbus
scrapiron
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops
CareP
tech-ninja


----------



## chippewastud79

Congrats Jovenhut!


----------



## scrapiron

Congrats Bruce,

Will try to get them out Monday.


----------



## field

Congrats, Bruce!

0103 8555 7492 5957 1778 on the way!!!!!:bl


----------



## scrapiron

Here they come!!!

DC # 0103 8555 7491 8667 0612


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field -Sent 0103 8555 7492 5957 1778
tedrodgerscpa
MeNimbus
scrapiron -Sent 0103 8555 7491 8667 0612
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops
CareP
tech-ninja


Thanks Guys


----------



## woops

Congrats again, Bruce. It's outta here!

DC 0307 0020 0002 4463 0074


----------



## MeNimbus

Congrats Bruce. Will send something out


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Jovenhut,

incoming...

0306 1070 0003 4172 5133

Ted


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field -Sent 0103 8555 7492 5957 1778
tedrodgerscpa - Sent 0306 1070 0003 4172 5133
MeNimbus
scrapiron -Sent 0103 8555 7491 8667 0612
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops - Sent 0307 0020 0002 4463 0074
CareP
tech-ninja


Thanks Guys


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - Sent 0306 1070 0003 4172 5133
MeNimbus
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP
tech-ninja


Thanks Guys


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP
tech-ninja


Thanks Guys


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Good luck with the America... Have one still sitting in the humi... hell, it took me almost a year to fire up the Vision I had. The first inch was nice, but the rest left something to be desired.

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## CareP

Headed your way, Bruce. Congrats again...
0305 1720 0001 8198 8629


----------



## tech-ninja

Congrats! I should have them out next week.


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Oh My........
tech-ninja


Thanks


----------



## cigar_040

Back in town from work...should have it out either tomorrow or Sunday !!


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus - AF 858 one of my Favorites 
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79
Smoked
VegasSmoker
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Oh My........
tech-ninja


Thanks


----------



## maddman

congrats jovenhut


----------



## Smoked

Sorry for the delay man.
UPS Tracking: 1Z3E875Y0379986988


----------



## chippewastud79

Sorry about the delay. 
0307 0020 0000 5971 1463


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus - AF 858 one of my Favorites 
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79 - 0307 0020 0000 5971 1463
Smoked - UPS Tracking: 1Z3E875Y0379986988
VegasSmoker
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Oh My........
tech-ninja


Thanks


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus - AF 858 one of my Favorites 
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79 - 0307 0020 0000 5971 1463
Smoked - A Fat LFD DL & another Gerbil Nice....
VegasSmoker
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Oh My........
tech-ninja


Thanks


----------



## tech-ninja

Comin' at ya

0103 8555 7492 6603 8578


----------



## Vegas Smoker

Incoming!

D/C#0103 8555 7492 1362 2652


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus - AF 858 one of my Favorites 
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79 - 0307 0020 0000 5971 1463
Smoked - A Fat LFD DL & another Gerbil Nice....
VegasSmoker - 0103 8555 7492 1362 2652
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Oh My........
tech-ninja - 0103 8555 7492 6603 8578


Thanks


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus - AF 858 one of my Favorites 
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79 - LGC & a RP 90 THANKS!
Smoked - A Fat LFD DL & another Gerbil Nice....
VegasSmoker - 0103 8555 7492 1362 2652
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Oh My........
tech-ninja - 0103 8555 7492 6603 8578


Thanks


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus - AF 858 one of my Favorites 
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79 - LGC & a RP 90 THANKS!
Smoked - A Fat LFD DL & another Gerbil Nice....
VegasSmoker - 0103 8555 7492 1362 2652
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Oh My........
tech-ninja - Cuestra Rey & More Gerbils Nice...


Thanks


----------



## cigar_040

Sorry for delay, Off today.....will post DC when back from PO


----------



## gocowboys

Jovenhut

0306 2400 0000 8228 0575


Enjoy


----------



## cigar_040

Dc #0307 0020 0001 0399 1872


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040 - 0307 0020 0001 0399 1872
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus - AF 858 one of my Favorites 
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye - 0306 2400 0000 8228 0575
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79 - LGC & a RP 90 THANKS!
Smoked - A Fat LFD DL & another Gerbil Nice....
VegasSmoker - 0103 8555 7492 1362 2652
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Already Smoked this Can you say AWESOME! Thanks!
tech-ninja - Cuestra Rey & More Gerbils Nice...


Thanks


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040 - RP 90 & a Gurkha Thanks!
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus - AF 858 one of my Favorites 
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye - Padilla & CAO Nice...
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79 - LGC & a RP 90 THANKS!
Smoked - A Fat LFD DL & another Gerbil Nice....
VegasSmoker - 0103 8555 7492 1362 2652
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Already Smoked this Can you say AWESOME! Thanks!
tech-ninja - Cuestra Rey & More Gerbils Nice...


Thanks


----------



## jovenhut

cigar_040 - RP 90 & a Gurkha Thanks!
field - RP Sungrown & some Gerbils Very nice.....
tedrodgerscpa - CAO America I have wanted to try that...
MeNimbus - AF 858 one of my Favorites 
scrapiron - IT Maduro & More Cuban Love....
maddman
reggiebuckeye - Padilla & CAO Nice...
jovenhut - Early Christmas....
chippewastud79 - LGC & a RP 90 THANKS!
Smoked - A Fat LFD DL & another Gerbil Nice....
VegasSmoker - Padilla & Torano Nice....
woops - IT Corojo & RP 90 Thanks....
CareP - Aged Anejo! Already Smoked this Can you say AWESOME! Thanks!
tech-ninja - Cuestra Rey & More Gerbils Nice...


Thanks


----------

